# best washing machine?



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

sub £250 please

are Indesit fairly good?


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Indisit, zanussi, hotpoint, Cresta, some Bosch, are all made by the same manufacturer in Italy. 
We had an Indisit for years, not bad, but upgraded to a Miele that came with 10 years warranty and a much better machine (you get where you pay for) 
The Indisit was a IWE7145 7kgs machine with 1400 spin.
Lasted 7 years in a 2 person household. 
I would never buy a Hotpoint (or Phillips) but other people are happy with them.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

We have an indesit, last one was too. I go for about 200 quid mark usually. Simple as possible, no fancy computerised thing as more to go wrong. Our last 2 have been hammered and done us well. I check the filter 6monthly and all is good.
Just used ao.com recently for a tumble drier and they were great. Delivery wise I was updated every hour.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Im liking this one

http://ao.com/product/ewd81482s-indesit-my-time-washing-machine-silver-42108-1.aspx


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> Im liking this one
> 
> http://ao.com/product/ewd81482s-indesit-my-time-washing-machine-silver-42108-1.aspx


Don't forget another 2.5% cash back with quidco as well:thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Go Bosch for that budget.

http://ao.com/product/wab24161gb-bosch-serie-2-washing-machine-white-41105-1.aspx

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

try and get 1600 rpm spin if u can, makes a big difference to drying


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

A 1400 spin would be a perfect machine. When I was buying our new one last year, I went to a neighbour friend who sells white goods. He advised to stay away from 1600 rpm spin machines as apparently they can eat bearings. Just passing on the advice I received. 

I bought a 1400 spin zanussi. (the appliance of science....) 

Cooks


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

To date our LG machine has been good, it's a really quiet machine. Ours was around £350 when we bought it but it did come with a 5 yr warranty (10yr on motor) and is quite a good looking machine as far as white goods go. A bit dearer atm, but worth spending that bit more if possible.

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/house...VLLHtCh1IhQdFEAQYBCABEgLV_vD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Cookies said:


> A 1400 spin would be a perfect machine. When I was buying our new one last year, I went to a neighbour friend who sells white goods. He advised to stay away from 1600 rpm spin machines as apparently they can eat bearings. Just passing on the advice I received.
> 
> I bought a 1400 spin zanussi. (the appliance of science....)
> 
> Cooks


fair one, the difference tho is massive. even towels come out almost dry.

saying that whichever machine you buy when you use the 'quick wash' setting its always below the max spin so ours gets used at 1400 alot. so if you buy a 1400 the quick one will be 1200 etc


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Best washing machine?

A wife.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

kingswood said:


> fair one, the difference tho is massive. even towels come out almost dry.
> 
> saying that whichever machine you buy when you use the 'quick wash' setting its always below the max spin so ours gets used at 1400 alot. so if you buy a 1400 the quick one will be 1200 etc


So mebby the OP could buy a 1600 and use the quick wash setting to get a 1400 spin cycle?

Lord, I never thought I'd be having a detailed conversation with someone about spin cycles... Lol

Cooks


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Check out the length of the programmes if you want to do quick washes, some quick ones aren't actually that quick, just quicker than the slow ones

Also can you alter the temperature or spin speed of each programme


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I think I paid about £300 for a Hotpoint with 8kg capacity and 1600 spin from currys

Still working fine 8 years later

And yes, the spin does make a difference. Barely even needs drying, they just need 1-2 hours or so outside thats it.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

LeeH said:


> Go Bosch for that budget.
> 
> http://ao.com/product/wab24161gb-bosch-serie-2-washing-machine-white-41105-1.aspx
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


thats £300?


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Cookies said:


> So mebby the OP could buy a 1600 and use the quick wash setting to get a 1400 spin cycle?
> 
> Lord, I never thought I'd be having a detailed conversation with someone about spin cycles... Lol
> 
> Cooks


lol, our lifes so rock and roll :thumb:

like i say to the wife when i spend a fortune over specc'ing everything, by getting the 1600 spin then you have more options! :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll domesticate all of you by the time I've finished with ya, :lol::lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We've renamed Indesit in our house with an extra "h". Nothing but problems with them, We once had something like 5 or 6 dishwashers over the warranty period and eventually Currys agreed to replace with a different make. We had similar problems with a fridge which i think from memory was Hotpoint. Since then we try to avoid the budget options.

We bought a Samsung washing machine, over your budget but may still be worth considering, but had great reviews and is very versatile machine with lots of wash options, including a daily quick wash, large drum, big door for easy access and very quiet in operation. It also plays a little ditty when the wash has finished


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

All our white goods are BEKO.
4 years and no problems.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I only buy german or japanese white goods, last washing machine I bought was a Panasonic which is now 10 years old, 4 washes a week and has been faultless, the cheapest one is now £300 and out of the Op budget but, IMHO, worth finding the money for.


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

another thumbs up for Beko - got a fridge that is over 25 years old, still doing the job never missed a beat.

Got a beko washing machine, now been going for 4 years no problems 

I became a bit of an expert on fixing them after trying whirlpool, indesit and hotpoint (all a bit rubbish if you want my opinion).

just my 2 pennyworth


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

My washing machine has just packed in & the guy I use to fix it recommends these https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/house...2vcn2-washing-machine-white-10139011-pdt.html

Said he just bought one. Sorry just seen it's over your budget.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I used to be a German fan
....no more.
Got a Siemens washing machine from John Lewis with 5 year warranty.
After 4 years it would stop half way through a wash.
Yes you get free repair but what a hastle.
Wait days for an engineer.
Wait days for a part.
Part doesn't do the job
Wait days for a new part.
New part only lasts 6 months.
Cycle starts again.
Repair 2 lasts under a year again by which time warranty is over.

I think they repair with cheapo parts.
The inconvenience and cost of no machine for days on end with a family's worth of washing done at the launderette ain't worth it.

I go budget now.
If it busts after 1-2 yrs I'll order a new one with next day delivery and done rather than go through warranty repair.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, budget is my kinda thinking, may look a bit more into Beko ones again


----------



## Banksy40 (Sep 5, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> Yeah, budget is my kinda thinking, may look a bit more into Beko ones again


We have a Beko one now, nothing too fancy, large load size, some useful settings and thats about it.

We have replaced the door seal once (easy to do, never pay anyone to do it) other than that it just sits there and works. Ohh and a door handle I managed to snap.

Unlike the rest of the house its not internet connected or anything like that.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

My fridge and tumble dryer are Beko - no issues with them although they're only 2 years old.
Mum has the same models in both of the above, her's are 5 years old with no issues. She also has a Beko washing machine which is 5 years old, it gets a lot of hammer and is still going well.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've Beko, had Hotpoint and nothing but trouble with it, so buy cheap as I can, at the prices the premium models are I can buy two of the Beko's as near as dammit, plus the warranties are near as long as you're changing them!!


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Just bought the Mrs a nice new Beko for Christmas £199.00 out of currys. Excellent machine near silent running big pay load and large door. A Bargain..


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah we have a Beko one and we bought it after mum had to have her washing machine fixed, the guy that looked at it said he buys Beko and gets them through AO...lets go...sorry


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

AO have been and gone! Delivered at 07.45!


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

+ however many for Beko.

Had ours over 4 years now.

Put dirty clothes in (or microfibres )......

Get clean clothes out. :thumb:

Absolutely nothing has "gone wrong" or needed attention.

Happy shopping.

Andy.

PS might be worth seeing if you can get hold of Which? magazine. Their tests and finding are not "influenced" by advertising etc. and are generally pretty reliable.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> AO have been and gone! Delivered at 07.45!


Better than ours. It was delivered at 4.30pm but had a call notifying us of the time at 7.15am😠😠


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Maybe we got your order, lol


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> Maybe we got your order, lol


No the delivery slot was 4.30-5.30pm but they rang at 7.15am to let us know that!!!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Ah gotcha, lol

These chaps came from Potters Bar, and we're near Goodwood !


----------

